# Reticulated Filter Foam For Sale



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

taking orders now. in the next month I hope to have this order in stock



hello, as it says. I am putting in a large order for filter foam. here is the sizes and prices. this will be in a blue foam if avalible. these are all plus tax. quantity discounts





18 inches 18 inches $11.25 per inch thick

24 inches 24 inches $15.75 per inch thick



Hamburg Mattenfilter style filter foam.



to fit a 10 gallon 15 gallon 20 gallon long 10.25 by 12.25 just the foam $8.70

to fit a 20 gallon tall 12.50 by 16.25 just the foam $14.10







thanks





john


----------

